# New and Loving Snow Boarding in central PA



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i have always wanted to hit the knob up. If there is ever a snowfall overnight into tuesday, i plan to head over from the philly area.


----------



## Ableobject (Feb 8, 2011)

rgrwilco said:


> i have always wanted to hit the knob up. If there is ever a snowfall overnight into tuesday, i plan to head over from the philly area.


Why a tuesday? lol... If you do make it out this way i wouldnt mind shredding the knob with you =)

me and some friends are headed out sunday... Ill be up there all this weekend, hopefully


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

rgrwilco said:


> i have always wanted to hit the knob up. If there is ever a snowfall overnight into tuesday, i plan to head over from the philly area.



Hey Jersey Dude......know what you're getting into. Blue knob is great, I rode there from years (from Altoona), but I don't know if its worth the drive from the Philly/Jersey area. If you do go, check the base, with the snowfall. If there is a base and a foot falls, then there's all sorts of gnarly stuff to get caught-up in. However, if a foot falls ontop of crud snow, you'll be getting all sorts of gashes in your board. Personally, now that i live a little north of the Philly area, I just make a trip up to Vermont. And yes, because its the easiest for me to get to, I go to Killington. Mid-week killington after a snowfall isn't too bad....though can be pricey.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Personally, now that i live a little north of the Philly area, I just make a trip up to Vermont. And yes, *because I like to get hammered after riding*, I go to Killington. Mid-week killington after a snowfall isn't too bad....though can be pricey.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Ableobject (Feb 8, 2011)

cifex said:


> Fixed that for ya.


Lol Funny.... Is there anywhere that has snow "all year round" on the east coast?\


And I would get drunk at Blue knob... But Im not sure if I would be any good after lol


----------



## abngirly (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure you're not going to find year-round snow anywhere on the east coast. If you want summer snow start saving for a southern hemisphere trip! Pretty sure they've got glacier camps at whistler too.

Does anyone ever come to Blue Mountain?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Ableobject said:


> Why a tuesday? lol... If you do make it out this way i wouldnt mind shredding the knob with you =)
> 
> me and some friends are headed out sunday... Ill be up there all this weekend, hopefully


Tuesday because i have no classes and no work haha.

and to needsnow, i know plenty well what im getting into at the knob. I like to ride places that are minimally developed. I know for about an hour more i can be in vermont, but Blue knob is somewhere i would like to ride at least a few times in my life.


----------



## NJtuna (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been to Blue twice so far (just started). I like it, and will prob. be my reg. place to board being im in Mercer County. How 'bout you?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm at blue mountain a couple times a week. always down to give advice/ride with new people.


----------



## abngirly (Jan 15, 2011)

yea Blue is my regular mountain, I usually go about twice a week on fridays and sunday nights. I've just heard too many people complain about other mountains around here so I figure if I'm happy with a mountain I'll just stick with it for now while I hone my skills in between bigger mountain trips. I'll be up at Killington the last weekend of February and then going out to Vail in March. Praying we get some snow in the meantime!!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Blue is actually my least favorite mountain in PA. Im just dealing with it this season because i got an awesome deal on a season pass.


----------



## abngirly (Jan 15, 2011)

really? which mountains would you recommend? I go because with my schedule it's just the most convenient at this point, but if I had a solid recommendation I'd be willing to try another. I might be going to Jack Frost the first weekend of March.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Blue can be fun since they have interesting trails and a good lift system, but their lack of any sort of knowledge of snowmaking/grooming kind of anger me. I also find their park to be inferior.

Jack frost is fun, especially if there is new snow. It is smaller than blue for sure, but they have an open boundaries policy with lots of off trail glades and woods. my buddies and i ususally go way past east mountain at frost and find tree runs with cliffs that rival stuff in vermont, although much shorter.

The parks at jack frost, even though smaller than blue, are much better design wise. However, drive 5 minutes to big boulder and you have the best park in the state.

Camelback has more variety and also a better park. snow conditions and grooming are much better.

Bear creek is super tiny, but once again, their snowmaking and grooming blows blue out of the water. Parks are bigger and contain much more, well set up features.

Elk is by far the best, super long, well designed and interesting trails. Some of the best snow conditions i have ridden anywhere.

Shawnee is also a cool place to check out once or twice. Nothing too challenging, has a different feel to it, hard to explain, but i like it.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

cifex said:


> Fixed that for ya.


Return of the Living Thread!!! Funny Funny stuff, Ci. But if you recall, I can partake in that Hammered stuff in Jay, VR or Park City, UT or even Eden, UT! I don't like Killy for the social aspect (thought it is a Perk) I like it for the convenience and accessibility. THere are a ton of tree systems to ride, and....as you once experienced, I tend to hit Killy on KILLER days! :dunno: Killy has never done me wrong, so I can never rag on Killy! 


P.S. I learned how to drink and board at Blue Knob's Mueller's and Clubhouse!!!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

rgrwilco said:


> Elk is by far the best, super long, well designed and interesting trails. Some of the best snow conditions i have ridden anywhere.


I've only been to Camelback and Elk in PA but I like Elk much better. I agree the snow there is pretty good for the east coast...and I've never been after they've gotten snow.


----------



## RoldoBlaque21 (May 2, 2011)

Im from delaware and me and my loyal boarding buddies drive up to PA to hit blue. ive only been to Blue and Camelback and i wish i could get camelback groming at blue. I dislike camelback as its real "plain" but blue is usually like guranteed to be 65% ice patches if its not after a snow day


----------

